# Australian Citizen, US PR, working in the USA for an Australian Company - Tax Advice



## nattpatt (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi,

This is a complicated situation and I cannot find anyone in a similar position (although I am sure they are out there).

I am a USA PR married to a US Citizen (dual citizen with Australia). We have always lived in Australia and have been married for 8 years together for 10.

We moved to the US in October 2012 because a company in Australia had contacted me about setting up their US operations. I was glad to do it and migrated here on a spousal visa.

I started working for the company in Australia in August 2012 and then moved in Oct 2012. I have always been paid in Australian Dollars into my AUD bank account. However, now that it has come time to lodge my Australian tax return, it tells me that I do not have to list any foreign income as I was 'not a resident for tax purposes'. 

I do know that this income will have to be listed on my US tax return as total worldwide income and tax will be payable. currently tax is not being withheld from my Australian employer.

If anyone has been in a similar situation I would love to hear from you. Also, if anyone knows a great tax account who understand Australian tax law that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
N


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If US taxes aren't being withheld, you will need to start filing quarterly estimated payments toward your eventual tax liability. Publication 505 (2013), Tax Withholding and Estimated Tax gives you an introduction.

It can be difficult to find tax advisers who are familiar with foreign tax laws, but check the website of your closest Australian consulate to see if they have a listing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

